# Newbie here....1965 GTO ????s



## BajaGTO (Aug 27, 2005)

*Newbie here....1965 GTO ????s - Now purchased Pics added*

I have found a 1965 GTO and I have a few questions that I thought you guys might be able to help me with. A little background info:

The car is a 4bbl with the Muncie 4 speed. It is painted red now, but it's original color was paint code "E" which I understand is Nightwatch blue. It has black interior and is a pretty solid car. The paint is bubbling in the typical places (ie: above the rear wheels) but it is also bubbling in spots on the passanger side 1/4 and door. The interior needs some work (IE: seat covers; carpet; headliner, and one rear armrest is missing. It has the Sport Steering wheel as well.

1. The data plate indicates that the Car was made in Baltimore, so unfortunately the accessory codes aren't listed. (I understand that this is the case on cars made in Baltimore and California). I understand the owner (a friend of the family) has copies of the original window sticker and Bill of sale. Should these indicate the GTO option?

2. I noticed that the rear bumper does not have reverse lights. Is that normal? Were they an option?

3. What makes the Sport steering wheel so special? I understand a lot of people are trying to get a hold of them.

4. What would the price range be for a car in this condition? He is asking $8000 for it.

Sorry for the novel, and thanks in advance for the help.

-Ted


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

> 1. The data plate indicates that the Car was made in Baltimore, so unfortunately the accessory codes aren't listed. (I understand that this is the case on cars made in Baltimore and California). I understand the owner (a friend of the family) has copies of the original window sticker and Bill of sale. Should these indicate the GTO option?


I was unaware of the data plates in CA and MD not having the acc. codes. What is your source for this info? 

64 and 65 Gto's use the same acc. code of 5N, another option would be to contact http://www.phs-online.com and order the information packet using the VIN. This packet should include the Build Sheet, 382 is the option for 64 and 65 GTO's.



> 2. I noticed that the rear bumper does not have reverse lights. Is that normal? Were they an option?


I don't think reverse lights were an option, not sure.











> 3. What makes the Sport steering wheel so special? I understand a lot of people are trying to get a hold of them.


You answered your question!



> 4. What would the price range be for a car in this condition? He is asking $8000 for it.


Looking at some prices on http://ww2.collectorcartraderonline.com/ the 65 is bringing top dollar. Even clones are selling for 22K.


----------



## BajaGTO (Aug 27, 2005)

*response*

I got the information on the Baltimore and California data paltes from this write up:

http://www.gtoalley.com/nov04.html

I also was in communication with someone on ebay who was selling one that had a Baltimore built car with no "5N" on the data plate.


----------



## 64vert (Dec 27, 2004)

Actually, back-up lights were an option, my '64 has them.

Rich


----------



## 65TriPower (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah, my 65 goat has the reverse lights too, two circular ones in the bumper, sounds like a good deal for the car, gotta play it by ear though. went to the pomona swap meet the other day, even tempests were goin for over 20k!


----------



## BajaGTO (Aug 27, 2005)

*Pics added*

I just picked it up last night. Here are some pics.

http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2121069919


----------

